
Python overtakes JavaScript as most queried language on Stack Overflow - gat-nick
https://www.developer-tech.com/news/2019/mar/01/python-overtakes-javascript-most-questioned-language-stack-overflow-new-data-shows/
======
onion2k
The decline in JS searches started at the same time MDN launched their
redesign...

[https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/07/the-mdn-redesign-behind-
th...](https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/07/the-mdn-redesign-behind-the-scenes/)

